# Wire Flooring?



## Ratfever (May 6, 2011)

I've read about the problems with wire floors in rat cages ( Bumblefoot, sprained ankles, etc.). But I was wondering if I'd be able to buy a wire floor (on the other levels) cage. As it's larger than the plastic floored ones. What could I use to cover the wire and can I even comfortably do that for the rats? Or should I just buy a smaller plastic-floored cage?

I really do not wanna be a bad ratty owner. :-\


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

One idea I've heard that I really like for covering wire floors is to use the plastic needlework canvas. You can find this at most craft stores and sometimes even Wal-Mart for really cheap. Its easy to cut to fit and can be wiped down easily too.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

If the wire is 1/2" x 1/2" and is kept clean than it's safe.
The risk of sprains/breaks from improper spacing are usually shelves that are 1/2" x 3ish or similar.
Wire floors do not cause bumblefoot, dirty floors do as well as there being a genetic component. If you keep an appropriately spaced wire floor clean, there is no more risk than there is on a solid surface floor.

You have a lot of options to cover, the needlepoint canvas as was mentioned, I like hard plastic placemats with fleece clipped to them, tiles, fleece, ect.


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never had any problems with 2nd and 3rd level floors with any of my rats. They run on it and walk on it and they are fine.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I added extra levels to my boys' cage, and wasnt comfy with them walking on wire, so i used that stick on linoleum squares. they are easy to clean and safe for rattie feet.


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a quarantine cage that has wire floors, and I cut a big piece of cardboard and put that over it and put a couple towels over that to make it more comfy.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

defuseability said:


> I have a quarantine cage that has wire floors, and I cut a big piece of cardboard and put that over it and put a couple towels over that to make it more comfy.


Unfortunately the cardboard would needto be changed often so its better to look into a more permanent option. I too would prefer lino stick down tiles


----------

